
Lèse-majesté - mzs
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/L%C3%A8se-majest%C3%A9
======
ptaipale
Why was this posted? Because some news agencies screwed up and published
Bhumibol's passing away before embargo was lifted?

~~~
mhurron
Probably because Thailand has some of the worst and most frequently used
Injured Majesty laws in the World and someone just learned that.

~~~
_nalply
My wife and I once went to a theater in Bangkok. It was nice, but everybody
had to get up and bow «before the king» the piece started. In the leaflet I
read it's mandatory, so I told my wife not to stay seated.

At least I crossed my fingers in my front pants pocket. Perhaps that's why I
have been selected for a more thorough examination when leaving Thailand.

